# Pray for the Family...21 year old.



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Man disappears off Lake Conroe*

*Boat found capsized *

Author: Robert Arnold
Published On: Dec 18 2011 10:37:53 PM CST Updated On: Dec 18

MONTGOMERY COUNTY, Texas - Justin Claus loved the outdoors and could fix just about anything according to his family, but after five days of searching anxiety is growing over what exactly happened to the 21 year old.
"He's an awesome, awesome guy," said Justin's mother, Lynda Anderson. "Very thoughtful and would do anything for you."
Family members said on Tuesday, Claus launched his 12-foot, flat bottom boat from a ramp just across from his house in the Lake Conroe Hills subdivision just outside of Willis.


Family members said they believe Claus took a sleeping bag, food, starter logs to build a fire and his dog, Angela. Anderson said it wasn't unusual for her son to take off on extended fishing and camping trips. 
The Coast Guard has aided both Montgomery County Sheriff's deputies and deputy constables in this search.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Very sad, prayers are out.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Prayer sent.

Just a reminder : Be very careful on our area lakes with the water level so low.
You just never know what's just below the surface.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Hope and prayers for a happy solution.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

The dog ended up back home in the backyard they think someone found it and put it in the backyard it had the address on its dog tag. There is still some hope they will find him alive if he is lost in the forest. The boat was found capsizes in 1ft of water, I hope it turns out to be a happy ending and they find him alive.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Same here Fishroadie.prayers are sent for ahappy ending


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*In jesus name we pray*

:butterfly
Prayers sent and hopeing for a happy ending.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Prayer sent!*


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

prayers sent here too, hoping he still shows up okay.
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Per KHOU report this young man was found deceased today on Lake Conroe near where the boat was located. Tragic loss for this family. Prayers go out to all that knew him. He died doing what he loved. RIP


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Prayers to the family.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

God has a plan, sometimes we as humans, are just not close enough to understand...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Prayers for the family are sent to heaven.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Prayers sent to the family and friends, I was really hoping things would turn out for the best. Every one needs to watch out right now with the water being so low, the last time it was this low some people cut stumps at the low water mark. Never thinking that the water would get this low again, I ran into a spot were this was done one day. If the water had not been really calm I would not have seen them, if there had been just a little chop I would have run right up on them. And I hope every one would consider wearing there life jackets. I fish alone alot and I always put mine on, don't let you pride stop you, or think this cannot happen to you. Every one be safe out there.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very well said, Mike. Remember, even the very strongest swimmers, can't stay afloat, if they are knocked, unconcious!


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Even if you refuse to wear a life jacket, always have them lying in the boat so if you sink, you could grab hold of one in the water. They do no good stored in a boat hatch.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

FISHROADIE said:


> And I hope every one would consider wearing there life jackets. I fish alone alot and I always put mine on, don't let you pride stop you, or think this cannot happen to you. Every one be safe out there.


Very good advice.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ask Santa for the automatic inflatable life vest. I've had mine for about a year, and forget I even have it on, even on the hottest of Summer days. Small price to pay. I can't believe I waited so long to get one. Watch the kids... my Grand son said , what's this, as he tried to pull the red release handle. LOL


----------



## robjord (Dec 3, 2009)

Sometimes I am in the truck before I remember to take my inflatable off.


----------

